# New Pictures of Runt and Teddy Bear!!



## Gini (Dec 13, 2006)

Lee just sent these pictures of Runt and Teddy Bear. These guys are so cute!!! Thank you

Lee to you and your family opening your home and hearts to these guys!!!

Hey Teddy Smile!!!







Enough of this snow stuff!!






It's all MINE!!!!






I Think I can!!






Where's the Num Num's






Snug as a bug in a rug!!






Nap Time!!!!


----------



## virginia (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh My, Bless their little hearts...!!



:

Ginny


----------



## J.E.F. (Dec 13, 2006)

:aktion033: How sweet, I cant say I blame them it looks :cold: cold to me. the barn looks like it is warmer.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 14, 2006)

:lol: Betcha- hey think they are in Heaven



: It looks like they are having a ball :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Dec 14, 2006)

now those are just the sweetest pics. warms my heart!!! thank you so much lee


----------



## Champ (Dec 14, 2006)

They are absolutely adorable, thank you for sharing the pictures :aktion033:


----------



## sparkle (Dec 25, 2006)

Awwwww...the sleeping in the hay pix just kill me.

How sweet is that!



:


----------



## Devon (Dec 26, 2006)

AWW!! They are TOO cute!!!!!!!



:


----------



## LindaB (Dec 26, 2006)

* :aktion033: to you for giving them such a nice barn and good home. They look so content and thats so cute the way they are showing how safe they feel by laying down with no worries. You sure did a good thing from the kindness from your heart. o/b].*


----------

